# Our fantastic The Systemic Kid



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What is the point in having a forum resource if it is underused! I am of course referring to the above! Over the years, Patrick has made the odd video, most recently on how to change the seal on the ACS Vesuvius Evo Leva. So, without asking him, I thought we should all show our appreciation by asking him to make more! For example just how easy it is (apparently) to drop the shower screen and lube the chamber without having to remove the piston. These videos could then be made as a forum resource and catalogued in a certain file meaning no laborious searching for us lazy owners!

So, if you are in agreement, then give this post a like and I reckon if we get 10 likes, he will feel so loved and wanted, then a new video will appear!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> then give this post a like and I reckon if we get 10 likes


 This is not Facebook DFK! 😂🤣

I'm in all favour of having more resources and information!


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

@dfk41

Agree David.

One question, which pops up on every one's mind is temperature setting. I know / understand it is impossible to suggest a "temperature" for group - PID - and brew boilers, as too many variables are at play.

However, a general guidelines re-this for various roast types, age of the beans, frozen or otherwise, etc might be useful. Mark has something.

We have super-experienced coffee makers, who contribute immensely to every one's benefit.

Perhaps, a living excel, where they can share their shot details - beans, roast type, age of the beans, grinder, grind size, temp, etc.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Like Medium Strong Coffee Well, Patrick is retired. Give him something to do by piling your requests onto this thread.......if I vanish for a few days, have probably been sanctioned......LOL


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> @Like Medium Strong Coffee Well, Pafrick is retired. Give him something to do by piling your requests onto this thread.......if I vanish for a few days, have probably been sanctioned......LOL


 Think you mean sectioned😀


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Such a shame this didn't get enough likes to get the videos done, always enjoyed these videos


----------



## PAVDAW (12 mo ago)

Valuable lessons learned.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Only 8 out of 10 likes


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Probably a symptom of the change in the forum's user profile with many not having experience of the resources that Patrick (and others) can offer, along with the apparent drop-off of traffic.


----------

